# Damage done to new cage



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well after getting the cage i took pictures. Here are the pictures of damage done just to the box.



First hole

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080300.jpg



Second hole

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080301.jpg



Food cup #1 in two parts

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080303.jpg



Second pic of same cup

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080304.jpg



Second cup cracked

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080307.jpg

Second pic of same cup

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080309.jpg



Cage time.

Huge dent in back pannel of cage

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080310.jpg

Same pannel has huge punched in dent on top only my picture doesn't really show it



Top part of cage. The roof.

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080313.jpg I'm scared with this part because one of my budgies could its head stuck and die



Side Pannel broken to the point it cannot be used.



close of of damage

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080315.jpg



Second picture

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080316.jpg



Last picture

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/Flockphotos/Damaged Cage/P8080317.jpg

Even better news. They Sent Me wrong parts. I'll never order online again.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW all that waiting for the cage and thats what they sent you, thats terrible what did they do through a bunch of broken items into a box and ship it, have you called them? things like this make me leary of ordering cages online I have heard of this happening before with other people, you must be really upset all that anticipation on getting a new cage and you get nothing but junk, sorry


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

My sister called them for me. I'm actually quite shy lol. But its not my fault so they will be sending out new parts for me. I do have to do damage claim but eh free parts. I belive i get to keep the damaged parts because A) they are damaged And B) they have been exposed to my birds which can create healt problem if my birds are sick. They do not know if they are or are not so i belive they will not take the parts back. I'll create something out of them i guess. I should recive a email soon with the damage claim and everything will be good. Although i have no were to store all the cage parts.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> My sidter called them for me. I'm actually quite shy lol. But its not my fault so they will be sending out new parts for me. I do have to do damage claim but eh free parts. I belive i get to keep the damaged parts because A) they are damaged And B) they have been exposed to my birds which can create healt problem if my birds are sick. They do not know if they are or are not so i belive they will not take the parts back. I'll create something out of them i guess. I should recive a email soon with the damage claim and everything will be good. Although i have no were to store all the cage parts.


No its not your fault you would think that for all that trouble they would send you a new cage instead of the parts lets just hope the parts don't take as long and there the right ones, how about storing them under your bed...hehe just kidding my daughter has so much junk under her bed it drives me crazy...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck getting it under there lol. I guess i will just lay it aginst the wall.
Thats about all i can do right now.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

That really sucks. Luckily for me i have a good bird place that has some good cages. that will assemble it for you.  

I hope you get a new cage that is actually good and not damaged.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They will just ship the parts. We will see once i gets the damage claim. If i can get a new cage all together because i just can't set this one up then i will request it. I was quit shock at all the damage, wrong parts and missing parts.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh no!  How horrible! 

Thats a lot of damage to the cage... When mine got shipped ages ago from a guy on ebay there were 2 big holes in the box (same as like what you had) but nothing was damaged thank god! On the back a bar was bent, but i easily bent it back and it was fine...

Good luck getting a good one. WIll you be keeping this cage, then wanting a whole new one to be sent to you? If so, i would so buy this 1st one hehe... it's still usable! lol

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol . I don't know if i can get a full new one yet but with all thses problem i should tell them i want a new one or my money back. I got a bunch of junk. Even my black one was in better shape then this one and it came even farther. I'll let everyone know how it goes.

Also it is not usable. To many parts missing,wrong parts, and parts just plain and simply missing.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

You should just get another one like your black one. Sounds like its from a better company and better made.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats horrible. I would tell them to ship the parts Asap meaning they pay for the super fast shipping. I bet you are mad


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Also it is not usable. To many parts missing,wrong parts, and parts just plain and simply missing.


I would demand a new one, you didn't pay for a broken cage thats horrible that they would even ship that garbage


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well its been a few hours and no damage claim sent. Ally will probably phone them tomorrow and give them a ear full. If they wait to long i will demand a new cage beucase i shouldn't have to deal with this.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

You sure shouldnt!

Good luck with it all, i hope you get a new one! You should send your money back.. i know of an even cheaper place, same cage, ships professionaly to Canada, and the cages arrive in GOOD shape 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well if i have to send all the cage back i'll ask ya for it. I have enough to worr about then the cage right now. Poor allison.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just saw this post- That's ridiculous!!! Acctually, that's the reason why I choose not to buy my babies cages online..I know there are alot of GOOD companies but there even more HORRIBLE ones...so I really don't like to take the chance. The only things I order are items from companies that I know really well. 
Anyways, I hope you get this resolved soon so your babies can have their new homes


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> You sure shouldnt!
> 
> Good luck with it all, i hope you get a new one! You should send your money back.. i know of an even cheaper place, same cage, ships professionaly to Canada, and the cages arrive in GOOD shape
> 
> Kirby


where where...lol I am trying to find good cages around here but not having alot of luck  although I think the shipping on some of these places is crazy I was looking at one place and they wanted $65 to ship I might as well keep looking and drive and pick one up.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well as of right now i can no longer access there site. They have not replied to my emails and my gut feeling is saying scammed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well as of right now i can no longer access there site. They have not replied to my emails and my gut feeling is saying scammed.


that's not good at all...how did you find their site?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Pretty sure someone told be about it. Bird-cage.com Seem like a real good site though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Pretty sure someone told be about it. Bird-cage.com Seem like a real good site though.


Nope. I just clicked the Authorize.net link to verify the site and it says unable to confirm...this is the message:
Unable to Verify Site 


August 08, 2007 21:37 PM 
Unable to verify bird-cage.com 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Although the Web site you are visiting is operated by an active Authorize.Net merchant, their Verified Merchant Seal is currently not configured properly. Please contact the merchant directly to confirm the authenticity of this site. 



Authorize.Net is committed to providing its merchant customers with the highest level of transaction processing security, safeguarding customer information and combating fraud. We implement and maintain compliance with industry leading security initiatives such as the Payment Card Industry (PCI) Data Security Standard. More than 158,000 merchants trust Authorize.Net to process their Internet transactions securely. 


_________________________________________________________

I hate seeing these things happen to people as I work for a major credit card company and we get these calls everyday. I would go ahead and call the credit card company you used and request to place the charge under disupute. I'm suprized you got anything at all...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

whu cant you access the site? Who did you order from? 

Here is 'my' site hehe....

http://www.mybirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=227916&product=228212

Then a member on another forum ordered your same cage... and here was her overal feel/description for the dealer, with total prices of everything 

*However sadly the price on the cage went up from when she bought the cage a few weeks back  However you still get the idea on how much shipping charges, e.t.c.  *

When im older im going to be using them. They seem great, and have awesome prices for this big cage that i want to get for my birds  

Kirby 

works for me...

http://bird-cage.com/

Weird!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> works for me...
> 
> http://bird-cage.com/
> 
> Weird!


worked for me to 



birdieness said:


> Well as of right now i can no longer access there site. They have not replied to my emails and my gut feeling is saying scammed.


I wouldn't email them I would call and find out whats going on.....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> works for me...
> 
> http://bird-cage.com/
> 
> Weird!


it worked for me as well but the site doesn't verify.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has happened, believe me i know EXACTLY how you feel. My two cages are a little rusted in places, and i went to all this trouble to organize to get them refunded, ordered replacements from ebay, etc. The new cages came in even worse condition than my existing ones - bent, chipped, rusted, etc - so we sent them back and got refunded. I didn't pay for broken cages and i wouldn't use them unless they were in perfect condition, because that is what i paid for. I'm living with the slightly rusted cages now because they're not rusty in accessible places to the birds, and i'm far too scared to order online again.  I hope you can get your money back, that's just bad service if you can't.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll probably phone them around 1:30 here because thats what time they open. If i phone them and they don't awsner then i guess i'm going to the police. Does anyone want to get my a screan shot of there return policy if something is damaged. I will need it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well everything should be storted out now. Filed a damage claim and sent it off through email. Once everything get proccessed they should send out new parts. in the mean time i have the black cage set up on the floor and the new blue one set up somewhat and also on the floor. could be two week before i get any parts. Maybe they will ship it faster becuase i wasn unable to set up the cage is self.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well everything should be storted out now. Filed a damage claim and sent it off through email. Once everything get proccessed they should send out new parts. in the mean time i have the black cage set up on the floor and the new blue one set up somewhat and also on the floor. could be two week before i get any parts. Maybe they will ship it faster becuase i wasn unable to set up the cage is self.


I still wouldn't except the new parts who is to say they will even send the right ones thats frustrating I don't know why they can't just send you a new one thats what you paid for.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i will take what i can get right now. I'm going to see if i can get another side panel so i can make it into 2 cages that don't have to be side by side. . dought i will get what i want though.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

are you able to access their site yet? If not here's their return policy... i copied the entire thing just because.

Return Policy

We strive to provide excellent products at low prices, along with excellent customer service. However, occasionally situations may arise that require special handling. We have formed the below policies based on past experiences and these policies are in place to protect our company as well as the customers that shop with us. We strictly adhere to these policies in order to streamline the process of dealing with issues and this allows us to keep our focus on customer service & to keep our prices as low as possible. 

Please find your specific situation in the index below to determine how we handle that type of circumstance:

RETURN POLICY INDEX:

Circumstance


Section
I have decided to return an item that I purchased within the last 30 days 

1
When my product arrived it was damaged 

2
When my product arrived it had manufacturer's defects 

3
I refused delivery of my item because I decided after ordering I didn't need it 

4
I decided to cancel my order after it had already shipped 

5

I decided to cancel my order before it shipped


6
I provided the wrong shipping address 7



1. I have decided to return an item that I purchased within the last 30 days



RETURNING YOUR ITEM

If you would like to return an item for a refund or credit within our store it can be done only by following the guidelines within this policy. If an item is returned without meeting the requirements within this policy, the item will be refused and go back to the purchaser. At that point no refund or credit will be issued, so it is vital that you follow the procedures listed here. In order for us to be able to take an item back for a credit or refund, the following requirements must be met:

*

The item cannot be used (this is a health issue & we cannot get around this)
*

The item must be in perfect, resalable condition (if it's defective/damaged you must follow the procedures listed in section 2 or 3 to get the item into resalable condition before returning it)
*

An RMA number must be obtained prior to returning the item (instructions on obtaining an RMA are covered later on in this policy)
*

You must request an RMA number (by following the procedures below) within 30 days of the item's delivery date
*

You must have all the original packaging; the box(es), padding, manual, warranty card

If all of the above requirements are met, please contact us for an RMA Number and return shipment instructions. In your RMA Number request email, please provide the name of the person that ordered the cage, and the order number that was listed on the receipt. Remember, if you declare that all these requirements are met and we find that to be untrue upon arrival of the item, it will be refused and returned back to you.



ONCE YOUR ITEM IS RECEIVED BY EVERYTHING BIRDS

Once your item is received at our return center it will be inspected for 2 things; shipping damages, and to assure the above requirements were truly met before the item was shipped to us. If the item passes inspection, you will be given the option of receiving an in store credit for the full purchase price of the item, or you can choose a refund for the amount you paid (minus the actual amount we paid in shipping costs to originally send out the item). We urge you to insure your item for the full purchase price when returning it to us, because if shipping damages occur you will need to file a claim in order to get fully reimbursed. If the item is damaged, you will be issued the credit or refund described above (minus the cost of replacement parts needed to get the cage back into resalable condition). You'll then have to do a shipping insurance claim to get reimbursed for the amount we deducted for replacement parts. If the item is destroyed by the shipping company, no refund or credit will be issued and you'll have to do a claim with the shipping company to get reimbursed for the destroyed item.



2. When my product arrived it was damaged... What should I do?

If your product is damaged upon delivery, please rest assured we will be quick to assist you in getting your item repaired or replaced as quickly as possible. Some of our items are left at the requested delivery location without need of a signature at delivery time. However, some of our items are shipped via shipping methods that require a signature for complete delivery. If the item requires signature for delivery & looks to be damaged upon first look, accept the package but note "damaged" next to your name when you sign for it. Alternatively, have the driver note the damage and show you that he/she has noted it before they leave. After you've accepted the package (or received it if no signature was required) open it up & attempt to set it up. Keep all packaging materials (e.g. boxes, straps, packing) in case a damage claim needs to be filed - failure to do so could result in ineligibility for a shipping damage claim. If we are unable to file a shipping damage claim due to the original packaging being discarded, replacement parts or a full replacement item may not be free of charge. Once you have inspected the item, please note all damages before contacting us or the manufacturer. Customers that have received 1 or more damaged Avian Adventures products should follow the instructions listed on this page. Customers that have received one or more damaged Kings or Invision products can contact us directly with your findings. Once we are aware of the damage to your item, we will have the manufacturer send out the needed replacement item(s) and if they choose to; initiate a shipping damage claim. Assuming the procedures within this policy are followed, all replacement item(s) will be free of charge to the customer.



3. When I opened up my product it had defects... What should I do?

Offering products from reputable companies is important & that's why we strictly offer the top 3 brand names available nationwide; Avian Adventures, Kings Cages, and Invision Cages. All of these companies manufacture top quality products, and they also stand behind their products as they should. If you find a defect on your product once you've received it, please carefully inspect the entire product and make a detailed list of the issues. Customers that have received 1 or more defective Avian Adventures products should follow the instructions listed on this page. Customers that have received one or more defective Kings or Invision products can contact us directly with your findings. We will immediately notify the manufacturer so a replacement part (or full product replacement) can be sent out. As long as the item is a true defect & not damage done by the customer, the manufacturers we work with will quickly resolve the problem by any means necessary. If an item is damaged (not a manufacturer's defect) upon opening it, please see Policy #2 above for information on how to handle that specific situation.



4. I refused delivery on an item because after I ordered it I decided I no longer needed it... How is this handled?

We highly recommend not doing this. If you refuse delivery on an item (or multiple items) you will not be refunded shipping charges to your specified delivery location or back to us. Additionally, items that go all the way to a customer, and then all the way back without being repackaged or re-secured are very likely to be damaged during the shipment back. If the item is damaged upon return to us, the cost for replacement pieces (or total replacement) will not be refunded. We will file a shipping damage claim for the cost of the repairs (or total replacement) but you will only be refunded those expenses if & when the shipping claim is accepted by the shipping company and we are given a reimbursement check.



5. I decided to cancel my order after it shipped... How is this handled?

If an order has been shipped out it cannot be canceled. You can return the item by following the instructions in policy #1. If you decide to refuse delivery of the item, this will be handled according to Policy #3 above.



6. I decided to cancel my order before it shipped... How is this handled?

If we are told to cancel an order before the item(s) ship(s) out we can do so at no expense to the customer. However, we must be made aware of this via email, live chat, or phone call, prior to the item shipping out. If an item ships out before we are made aware of the customer's desire to cancel (even if you attempt contact during business hours and are unsuccessful), the situation will be handled based on the appropriate policy above. 



7. I provided the wrong shipping address... How is this handled?

If additional shipping expenses are incurred due to a customer providing an incorrect shipping address, those costs will be charged to the credit card used for the order and the customer will be made aware of this via email. If this mistake was made by us or the shipping company, we will "eat" the extra shipping expenses and do our best to expedite the shipment to you.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you meghan. Thats just what i will need. I am not able to access the site. I've tried everything from restarting the computer, clearing all the cookies, and i've tried to email them but they don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats awful i don't know what i would of said down the phone if that happened to me .


----------

